# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  RSS-Feeds

## noox

Ich habe die RSS-Feeds des Forums etwas überarbeitet. Wenn man oben in der Adressleiste (rechte Seite der Adressleiste)  auf das orange RSS-Feed-Symbol klickt kann man mehrere Feeds auswählen:

News-Feed  -> alle neuen News
Mountainbike Downhill Board -> alle neuen Threads
Mountainbike Dwonhill Board (ohne Marktplatz) -> wie der Name schon sagt.

Befindet man sich in einem (Unter-)Forum, kann man zusätzlich noch dieses Forum einzeln abonnieren.

Was ist ein Feed? Es gibt sogenannten Feed-Reader. Sowohl online als auch für den Desktop. Damit kann man Feeds abonnieren und erhält so gesammelt alles neue diverser Webseiten, die Feeds anbieten.

----------

